# Wettervorhersage ?!?



## Deep Blue (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

2 Fragen:

ich suche für meine Visualisierung eine ständig aktuelle Wettervorhersage, welche ich auswerten und anzeigen kann. Gibt es irgendwo im Netz so etwas, wo ich als ASCII oder ähnliches Format die Information benutzen kann?

Ich brauche für Kühlschränke Temperaturfühler (PT100), welche durch ein einfaches System schnell ab- und ansteckbar sind. Hintergrund ist der, das die Mitarbeiter diese Kühlschränke verschieben müssen, um Ihren Arbeitsplatz zu reinigen. Dabei ist es dann nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann Sie mir die Fühler aus der Anschlussdose oder dem Kühler rausgerissen haben.

Vielen Dank schon einmal...


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2007)

www.wetter.com/wetter_rss/wetter.xml

Das ist ein sogenannter RSS-Feed und eignet sich am ehesten für sowas. Mit Codesys sieht die Anfrage dann beispielsweise so aus:

```
GET /wetter_rss/wetter.xml HTTP/1.1$NHost: [URL="http://www.wetter.com$N$N"]www.wetter.com$N$N[/URL]
```


----------



## Deep Blue (9 Juli 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> www.wetter.com/wetter_rss/wetter.xml
> 
> Das ist ein sogenannter RSS-Feed und eignet sich am ehesten für sowas. Mit Codesys sieht die Anfrage dann beispielsweise so aus:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Oberchefe ,

ich arbeite nicht mit Codesys. Wie kann ich mir den Feed mit VB aufarbeiten? Kann man den Feed "auseinanderflücken" und dann Bereiche ausgrenzen, welche nicht gebraucht werden? Könntest Du mal ein Screen hochladen, um mir zu zeigen, wie das fertige Produkt bei Dir aussieht? Fragen über Fragen...aber danke schon mal für Deine rasche Antwort.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2007)

Screenshot siehe hier:
http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=11672&highlight=RSS

(läuft aber hier auf einer SPS und einem HMI ohne PC.) Sollte aber in VB noch leichter gehen. Die empfangene Datei nach 
	
	



```
<title>
```
, 
	
	



```
<description>
```
 usw. durchsuchen.


----------



## thomass5 (9 Juli 2007)

Zu Frage 1:Frosch in ein Glas mit Leiter und per Lichtschranken Steighöhe Auswerten.
Da gibts doch neuerdings Sat-gestützte Wetterstationen, vielleicht bekommt mann da die Infos herraus.
Zu Frage 2:
Das Fühlerkabel mit der Netzzuleitung verlegen und wenn nötig über einen gemeinsamen Stecker führen.
Thomas


----------



## Deep Blue (9 Juli 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Zu Frage 1:Frosch in ein Glas mit Leiter und per Lichtschranken Steighöhe Auswerten.
> Da gibts doch neuerdings Sat-gestützte Wetterstationen, vielleicht bekommt mann da die Infos herraus.


Na das ist ja mal eine hilfreiche Antwort, aber Oberchefe war in der Beziehung etwas nützlicher


thomass5 schrieb:


> Zu Frage 2as Fühlerkabel mit der Netzzuleitung verlegen und wenn nötig über einen gemeinsamen Stecker führen.
> Thomas


Die Realisierung dieses Problems ist mir schon geläufig, nur vielleicht hat ja jemand solch einen Fall schon gehabt und kann mir einen Hersteller nennen, wo ich passende Hardware beziehen kann.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2007)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Die Realisierung dieses Problems ist mir schon geläufig, nur vielleicht hat ja jemand solch einen Fall schon gehabt und kann mir einen Hersteller nennen, wo ich passende Hardware beziehen kann.



http://www.harting.com/en/en/de/sol/verbtech/prod/han/description/03065/index.de.html


----------



## thomass5 (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
entschuldige bitte den kleinen Scherz.Ich meinte die Teile von TFA-Dostmann mit "Wetter direkt". Vielleicht gibt es die ja auch von irgendwem mit Datenanschluß nach außen, welchen man auswerten kann.
Thomas


----------



## Atlantik (9 Juli 2007)

Vllt hilft Dir das weiter:

In der Fliegerei gibt es eine Vorhersage, METAR genannt, die zur Flugvorbereitung genutzt wird. Ein Metar ist immer gleich aufgebaut und sieht zb. für Frankfurt Flughafen heute abend so aus:

EDDF 092020Z 05005KT 9999 FEW040CB BKN044 14/10 Q1013 NOSIG

Bedeutet: EDDF für Frankfurt, am 9.ten  um 20:20 Uhr UTC,  Wind aus 50 ° mit 5 Knoten, Sicht 9999m und mehr, dann Wolkenangabe Few, Höhe 400ft und Broken in 440ft. Danach Temperatur 14 Grad / Taupunkt bei 10 Grad, dann der Luftdruck 1013 hPa
NoSig bedeutet: keine signifikanten Wettererscheinungen, zb. Gewitter, Hagel etc ....

Sowas kannst du zb. bei     http://weather.noaa.gov
für jeden Flughafen und auch viele Wetterstationen im Land abfragen und bekommst den o.g. String zurück. Du brauchst lediglich den 4-Letter-Code deines Ortes bzw. Flughafens in der Nähe.
Die Abfrage lässt sich auf der eigenen Homepage einbinden, also auch sicher per Skript in der Visu.

Hab das noch nie ausprobiert, könnte mir aber vorstellen das das Funktioniert.

Viel Spass damit...

PS:  Es gibt auch noch sog. TAFs, die geben dir eine 9 bzw. 24 Std Prognose.


----------



## maxmax (10 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
der Zeitzeichen Sender DCF77 mit dem die ganzen Funkuhren laufen sendet auch Wetterdaten.

Zitat aus:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77#Wetterdaten
"Seit dem 22. November 2006 [2] werden über den Sender DCF77 und über HBG in den Sekundenmarken 1 bis 14 neben Katastrophenmeldungen auch Wetterdaten übertragen.


----------

